# Buying new goats- What do y'all think of them?



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So I found some reasonably priced goats about 5 hrs away from me. They supposed to come with papers but I'm not sure what registries. They also are from a CL/CAE tested herd. All are between 8 months and two yrs old and have never kidded. These pictures aren't the best but all I have. She has many others to choose feom but these are the ones I kinda like from pictures only.

First is a Saanen doeling- she is a yearling. I have a picture of dams udder but wont download from my email for some reason.

Second- Blue roan Nubian 2 yr old- especially like her!

Third- Nubian red roan and white yearling, are her ears not correct? 

Not for sure which Nubians mom this udder belongs to. Lol most of the pictures are the Saanen and red roan doe. Only one has the blue roan doe. In the big group the red roan is the one in left top corner. 

Do you see anything glaring wrong that would make you choose a different doe or see one in the herd that is expectional?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Last pic of red roan doe and saanen doe


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Even though it is a long distance to drive, don't feel obligated to purchase any goats if you 
are not totally happy with what you see! If you do get any goats, get the proof of CAE/CL tests and 
check the ear tatoos. (They are most likely registered with ADGA). Get bills of sales for any that 
you buy and get the paperwork to send in for registration. 

Check the hoof conditions and herd health- any diarrhea, etc? (the herd looks pretty good from the pictures).


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Make sure the paperwork is signed. Twice now I've had to go back and have people sign the darn transfers.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Make sure the paperwork is signed. Twice now I've had to go back and have people sign the darn transfers.


Yes!!!! That just happened to me on a doe I got from a sale and I was so mad because they were 2 hours away but she just emailed the place and told them to transfer them but to watch your behind yes make sure they are signed
They all look good to me. Nice and shiny and healthy looking. Just look them over well

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you. I'm really nervous because these will be my first registered goats and my first dairy goats. Right now I have 5 pygmy or pygmy/Nigerian cross does and 1 pygmy buck. I really don't think I can afford a registered Nigerian buck this yr so plan is to breed to pygmy buck. Then next yr purchase a Nigerian Buck. I know where I can get a show quality Nigerian buck but they are $300-600 each. After spending $500-600 on these does I can afford a buck. Lol so will have unregistered kinders and saanen/pygmy cross babies in spring or summer.

Is the red roans ears right for a Nubian?

Next yr with a registered Nigerian I will have F1 mini Nubian and mini Saanen


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, her ears look right to me.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all look pretty good. The only one I'm not so sure about is that first saanen doeling. Her coat looks rough and she looks thin. Maybe just the picture or maybe she's got some health issues going on.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm thinking the same as KW about the Saanen doeling in the first picture, for the same reasons.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I picked the girls up today. Here are parents names and registered numbers. Someone please research their pedigree for me. 

Black n white peppered Nubian D.O.B 3/3/13

Sire TLC-Farms Sa Zues #AN1615347
Dam Painted Ladies Farm Doddie # AN1492202P

Red n white doe D.O.B 3/1/14
Sire TLC-Farms Mr Beau Jangles #N1569659
Dam TLC Farms Xena #AN1613576

Saanen doe D.O.B 3/3/14
Sire Painted Ladies Farm Jr #AS1617729
Dam Whatsacaprine K Merci Beaucoup #AS1538171

Pictures soon. On the road!


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Aww congrats! They are adorable!


----------

